# MAC eyeshadow similar to Goldbit?



## kinda_sexy (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi, Any recs for a eyeshadow similar to Goldbit? I saw Goldbit on the site but on makeupalley, they said that it was LE. But the reviews are really good for this shadow, so just wondering if there is a similar shade. Thanks! :]


----------



## poppy z (Feb 3, 2007)

retrospeck is quite similar...I try the two on my hand. I already had retrospeck so I didn't take goldbit.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 3, 2007)

I think all that glitters is very similar (maybe a tad darker), and Dazzlelight.


----------

